# Using a kids toy fishing rod



## eyetech (Jan 31, 2020)

Did a little experiment while Walleye fishing. I was surprised at the results. Enjoy

*VIDEO*

https://youtu.be/AIODvY3ixDQ


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 8, 2020)

Funny, I didn't notice the black lab until about two minutes into the video. Maybe too embarrassed to show himself because of the Barbie rod. Hahaha.

BTW, nice catch!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Feb 20, 2020)

My buddy Rhino used a FROZEN rod and reel at Pymatuming. He caught a couple perch, then gave it to a little girl who was fishing with her parents. Good stuff.


----------

